

If you need good domain name suggestions visit namestall - NameStall
http://www.namestall.com/

======
larrys
As a general rule I think it's a bad idea to offer a service like this as an
anonymous individual where someone could feel you are front running names.
Additionally the whois is private. So you might want to change your "about us"
page to include who you are and other information.

~~~
NameStall
thank you for your suggestion....we will add our information in our about us
page....actually we followed our competitors...most of our competitors did not
disclose their whois as well as contact information....anyway, i think you
have a good point and we will disclose our info in our "About Us" page....

